# Utterly devastated



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

So tonight I’ve lost 6 fish in a span of an hour

I had a bad flatworm problem and read up and followed the instructions for flatworm exit

I siphoned our the worms before and after, used activated carbon, kept my protein slimmer going the whole time

Things were going well, no I’ll effects until about an hour and a half later

It seems as though my bad infestation was a colossal infestation and my tank looked like it was snowing with all the dead flatworms

Even bristle worms were dying

At this point I saw my copper band struggling to swim then within 20 mins my 6” salifin was dead, my powder blue, pacific blue, flame angel and yellow tang.....all 5” plus ( copperband was a baby still)

I usually have a rule for myself to never meddle with dosing to solve critter problems, but this was so bad I figured it was the best way to deal with the issue

At this point my only survivors that I can account for are my purple tang, clowns, benggai cardinals and my inverts

All my corals are closed up, haven’t seen my royal gramma or my yellow coris yet

I even went so far tonight to do a 30% water change with store bought di water since i didn’t have enough to complete a water change

I’m staying up until my 50g tub is full so I can do another change tonight

I can’t believe I lost that many fish.....

Sorry for the rant........




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Damn!! That is unfortunate.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Fakkkk*

Ideas your post late last nite for the need for water ..it was too late for me at minute to respond ..fak that sucks ballz that u lost so many fish.i know the feeling too well to loose that many fish in such s short span. I recently plated with some km04 in my tank ,doubled the dose and walked away I came back half hour later with all fish having difficulty breathing. I was lucky 
I called wtac and he advised me to dump in prime water declorinator ..started charcoal and had to sit back and watch helplessly. I since have never played with Chris
And if needed will always have a back up plan for a mass water change and evacuation if needed.
Sorry for your losses and even more sorry no one responded to your call for help earlier .
This forum has turned from a great help to just people only seem to be interested in buy and sell
Jmho..a few years ago this call for help would of had 4 people offering help ...at least .
Sukz balls so much

Tom


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey thanks guys

Looks like I’m gonna lose 2 more fish today 

My purple tang is barely hanging on and I can’t find my royal gramma

To be honest my call out last night that late at night I wasn’t really expecting anyone to even see it, but I hear you

This hobby is turning in to a bunch of home businesses, but there are still a bunch of cool people out there who are willing to help each other out, I know because I’ve met them.

Anyways, you love and you learn. Natural remedies for everything.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*help*

have u added prime , do u have charcoal to run thru tank ,

air bubbler to help get the chems moving

I can prob give 3 pails of saltwater and can start making some ro water


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I’ve running air stone for 8 hours

Just turned it off

Also been running carbon since I dosed yesterday

I have about 50 gallons of water to do a 40% water change this morning and that should keep me good for the day

I’m going to continue to make water and do another water change tomorrow 

Question though, how do I know when all the toxins are gone? I don’t think there is a test kit for that sort of thing

My wife and kids are all crying this morning and my son (he’s 9) asks me why this happens, my answer is cause I went against my better judgement. Next question is when we can replace our fish, I said when I know the tank is stable again



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*help*

have u added a large dose of prime declorinator

I don't know the answer to when and how long u have to wait but I am assuming once u do some large water changes and if u have any survivors they will be able to tell u by observing them ..

sorry again


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I haven’t used any prime since I’m using rodi water

My clowns, cardinals, coris wrasse and damsel all look fine

Swimming around and look ok 

My corals are all ok except for my devils hand doesn’t look so hot and my zoas are all closed up for now

Hope that will change after next water change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*help*

i added some when i overdosed with km04 , keep the air stone going , if your other fish are doing ok its clearing up , i wouldn't worry about devils hand and zoas they will open again once the system becomes stable .


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Horny 77, sorry for your lost, This kind of thing did happen to me couple of times, do not really know the reason. The last was in April when I went for a holiday for a week. I knew something not right one day before departure. I did many water changes. But they all survive till I returned, then one by one they started to die, I lost 5fish which has been around for 2years or more, all due to fungus infection. After I return I treated them with melafix and 6fish recovered and fine today but the coral were all fine. I lost a purple tang, the most expensive and some other tangs. This is a learning hobby, day by day its different but the strange thing they waited for my return before they started to dying.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Homy, sorry for your loss. And sorry that I didn't see your post last night. I feel bad that I didn't come online earlier (could give you 2-3 buckets of salt water).


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey thanks all...appreciate the support

So, my zoas aren’t really opening up yet, my nitrates spiked to about 20ppm. But I can deal with that

My question is how do I know the water is safe to begin thinking about adding new fish?

Like, I can test for ammonia, phosphate, nitrite, nitrate etc. But how do you test for toxins?

Is this just hoping that the carbon gets it all?

Thanks

Homam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Dang...*

Man Homy i feel for you bro...and i agree with Tom's comment this forum is not like what it use to be couple of years ago when i joined where in everyone would jump in to help...it is now pretty much acting like a kijiji...people just come in to either buy or sell their stuff...i have noticed that myself when i posted pics of my new system to try and keep the thread going but i didnt see any comments from any members who would enjoy the updates...you are so darn right when u said about Home Businesses...everyone wants to just make quick bucks on selling frags etc which i get it is ok but it should not take over the actual Hobby...

I did read your post on Sat night about looking for water to do desperate water change but i totally thought you needed a ready made Salt Water which i didnt had at tht moment...i am sorry about your loss bro...hang in there...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

homy77 said:


> Hey thanks all...appreciate the support
> 
> So, my zoas aren't really opening up yet, my nitrates spiked to about 20ppm. But I can deal with that
> 
> ...


Dont add new fish for quite some time..Your system and its livestock just got shocked with the treatment of flatworm exit...i would let the time heal everything in your tank and than gradually add a cheap fish to see how she does...for now hold on to adding any new thing...Carbon and Water Changes are going to be your help in this battle....Good Luck...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Agree with Rookie, do not add any new fish. It took me 6weeks before I did anything, all I was doing is water changes and as I was treating the fish with melafix. After I stop treating with melafix, I find the fish are recovering, so I continue with water changes. It takes time but the system recovered. SW is not the same as FW, everything takes time, go slow is the answer.

Also the point raise by Rookie, this website is now more a business like deal. Some of the prices posted are about the same as stores or even higher. Some people are not gentleman, they do not reply, a simple yes or no. More often its all about money, they play games. One reason I try to avoid buying anything here unless I had deal with the person before. Its sad, but that is the way it is.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> Man Homy i feel for you bro...and i agree with Tom's comment this forum is not like what it use to be couple of years ago when i joined where in everyone would jump in to help...it is now pretty much acting like a kijiji...people just come in to either buy or sell their stuff...i have noticed that myself when i posted pics of my new system to try and keep the thread going but i didnt see any comments from any members who would enjoy the updates...you are so darn right when u said about Home Businesses...everyone wants to just make quick bucks on selling frags etc which i get it is ok but it should not take over the actual Hobby...


homy, sorry for your loss. I hope everything recovers in time.

Rookie2013 and loonie, same here. That's why I joined another forum.

I posted a question here and it took 6 days for somebody to answer. The same question in the new forum - I got 10 response within the same afternoon.

And in the Marine Photography section, I can't believe members here do not have anything to show. The last post was mine, about 3 months ago.

It seems that many members here are waiting for somebody to shutdown their tanks. Some items are gone within 15 minutes of posting. Maybe because the prices at LFS are becoming more expensive? I miss SUM.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

homy77 said:


> Hey thanks guys
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna lose 2 more fish today
> 
> ...


Shitty situation, and sorry for your loss. I have made a few friends from the site as a result of buy and sell. Since most livestock pickups i find last like an hr after chit chatting with dedicated hobbyists. These people are also now backups if i need to move fish\coral or request water. Still regret missing last years bbq though 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Feel your pain here*

Sorry about your loss. I do enjoy the site very much. Its so unfortunate your cry for help was not seen by many of us. I am sure most of us have experienced similar loss at one time or other and its very painful. especially if the kids have attachment to fish. Sorry again but hope you will come out of this mess and be ok soon.


----------

